# questions on Drylok curing process



## PaNiK (Dec 10, 2003)

today is day #6 of my background curing, there is still a very slight smell in the tank. but is very hard to the touch

I have a few questions that I hope someone could help me figure out.

is it normal for there to be a slight odor from the drylok and it still have been fully cured? 
Could anyone offer any insight to what is being released as it cures? is it ammonia, like in silicone?
Will the drylok continue the curing process while wet/submerged? I want to run the tank for a few days to help clear any residual vinegar, loose styrofoam pieces, and maybe start my fishless cycling. any thoughts? thank you


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Is it cool to the touch? 
When dry, Drylok should not have an odor. Don't submerge it in water until it's fully cured otherwise the color additives may bleed. Wait for a few more days. If you can, it may help to set up a fan above the tank to circulate air.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

"When painting the inside of concrete fish ponds or birdbaths, allow Latex Base DRYLOK Masonry Waterproofer to dry at least one week before filling with water."

I know that we are using this product for DIY backgrounds, etc., but the above info was taken from the UGL Drylok Latex Base Masonry Waterproofer literature with a thinner film thickness/coat then what we are usually using for our projects.

I do agree with DanniGirl that there should be no odor before subjecting it to water and good air circulation should definitely help.


----------



## PaNiK (Dec 10, 2003)

Thanks for the fan idea. I put two fans in last night and S of tonight all the odor is gone.


----------

